# Need help identifying these Dark Malawi species please



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Just got my 1st ever bunch of Malawi's from an LFS chain-store yesterday.

Their identity was not listed as they were in an 'assorted cichlids' tank and they are still juveniles.
2 of them are about 2" in length and the 3rd one is 1Â¼" in length.
The closest species I could find from the Profiles section is that of Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) but that is of an adult.

Photo of one of the specimens:









Thanks


----------



## walleye (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks like a Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei" (Ngara) white tail. Under normal lighting they look more black. They get 5-6" in length.


----------



## D-007 (Jan 3, 2008)

So I was correct? Cool. Thanks for your help *walleye*

(Here's the correct link now)


----------

